# American Flyer Service Manuals Link



## Reckers

This is a site with a collection of original service manuals for AF S Scale! Not a "buy it here", but an on-line, free library of resource material.

http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/GilbertFactoryManual


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> This is a site with a collection of original service manuals for AF S Scale! Not a "buy it here", but an on-line, free library of resource material.
> 
> http://myflyertrains.org/gallery/GilbertFactoryManual


I sure hope you get some more S guy's joining up.
If so you can start a S club (in your profile page) and be King Head Master Of S.

I might have a few rolling stock in my stuff. Eventually I will go into that box. When I come across it.

Might take a while though.

You run Casey yet? You got track up? Layout started?
I don't remember seeing any pictures posted.


----------



## Reckers

Casey arrived yesterday, but I haven't run him, yet. I've been running a lot---women chores for my sweetheart and my mom. Here's the current temporary setup, under the Christmas tree:










A permanent layout will have to wait till we find a house to rent, next summer.

As you said, hopefully some more S guys will start showing up. I've signed onto some strictly S and American Flyer forums in the last few days, and used this site as an example of what a site should be like. If you build it, they will come...*grins*


----------



## Big Ed

That's just Beeeeutifull!

What you got to do is cut holes to bring the electric wires up from underneath:laugh:

Wheres your tree?


Better watch your dog don't mess with them. Did you find her a train Christmas bone?


----------



## Reckers

*LOL* The folks downstairs might not understand!


----------



## Big Ed

I meant to cut holes through the white thing under the houses and track.
To hide the wires.


----------



## Reckers

Oh! That's our spare topsheet. Talk about getting your butt kicked!


----------

